# DIY CO2 ATTEMPT



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Here it is! One question should the bubbles be coming out fast or one every minute or so, should they be noticeable?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

depends on what size tank, lighting, and plant mass you have.

after checking out your tank, I'd suggest 1 bubble per second or every two seconds. Try that and monkey with your ferts for a few days. See what happens, especially with your faster growing plants liek the anacharis (elodea) How are you planning to diffuse the CO2? I suggest sticking the tube up a powerhead intake.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

traumatic said:


> depends on what size tank, lighting, and plant mass you have.
> 
> after checking out your tank, I'd suggest 1 bubble per second or every two seconds. Try that and monkey with your ferts for a few days. See what happens, especially with your faster growing plants liek the anacharis (elodea) How are you planning to diffuse the CO2? I suggest sticking the tube up a powerhead intake.


Thanks. The bubbles are coming out like crazy how should i slow this down and should i take it out at night. Right now it is just going into an air stone. I am trying to find a cheep power head any suggestions.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you could get some kind of valve they sell at the lfs for airline tubing.

an airstone will work fine for a while, they do tend to fall apart after a long time.

not necessarily this guy but something like it:


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

traumatic said:


> you could get some kind of valve they sell at the lfs for airline tubing.
> 
> an airstone will work fine for a while, they do tend to fall apart after a long time.
> 
> ...


good call....traumatic you will be able to control flow better and you wont have to recharge as often.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I was looking around and i found that someone is using this filter and they like it. So i am going to order it and feed the CO2 into the intake. I will also try to pick up one of those valves. Thanks


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

rickstsi said:


> I was looking around and i found that someone is using this filter and they like it. So i am going to order it and feed the CO2 into the intake. I will also try to pick up one of those valves. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya that was me. I like it works good... go for it.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

similar filter to the Zoo Med 501  I have one, it works great!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

The bottle will be pressurized and the way you've got the line connecting to the bottle isn't going to work out for you, you'll be wasting precious co2 as it will leak from that part, the cap. I suggest you get a small type bulkhead connection and use that on the bottle cap to connect the hose to. 2 liter bottles are perfect for diy co2 because the caps are meant to hold pressure. If you can't find a bulkhead that would fit the cap, use a airline nipple, the same as they use for air blower pvc piping connections for airlines. You could use plumbers tape to get a tight fit and some silicone sealant to further seal the nipple to the cap, both under and on top. Good luck and keep us updated, I plan on making a diy co2 system for my first planted tank as well but haven't gotten around to doing it quite yet.

Here's a site where you can get the bulkhead fitting that would fit the cap.
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti00...=LXG849&P=M


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> The bottle will be pressurized and the way you've got the line connecting to the bottle isn't going to work out for you, you'll be wasting precious co2 as it will leak from that part, the cap. I suggest you get a small type bulkhead connection and use that on the bottle cap to connect the hose to. 2 liter bottles are perfect for diy co2 because the caps are meant to hold pressure. If you can't find a bulkhead that would fit the cap, use a airline nipple, the same as they use for air blower pvc piping connections for airlines. You could use plumbers tape to get a tight fit and some silicone sealant to further seal the nipple to the cap, both under and on top. Good luck and keep us updated, I plan on making a diy co2 system for my first planted tank as well but haven't gotten around to doing it quite yet.
> 
> Here's a site where you can get the bulkhead fitting that would fit the cap.
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti00...=LXG849&P=M


I was going to use those fittings but i don't have any patients for them to be deliverd. They also went over my $5 buget.







So i used HOT GLUE, and it worked great. I used the soap and water test, no leaks so far. just alot of bubbles.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

TANK PIC







PG]







[attachment=163245SC00467.J


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

rickstsi said:


> The bottle will be pressurized and the way you've got the line connecting to the bottle isn't going to work out for you, you'll be wasting precious co2 as it will leak from that part, the cap. I suggest you get a small type bulkhead connection and use that on the bottle cap to connect the hose to. 2 liter bottles are perfect for diy co2 because the caps are meant to hold pressure. If you can't find a bulkhead that would fit the cap, use a airline nipple, the same as they use for air blower pvc piping connections for airlines. You could use plumbers tape to get a tight fit and some silicone sealant to further seal the nipple to the cap, both under and on top. Good luck and keep us updated, I plan on making a diy co2 system for my first planted tank as well but haven't gotten around to doing it quite yet.
> 
> Here's a site where you can get the bulkhead fitting that would fit the cap.
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti00...=LXG849&P=M


I was going to use those fittings but i don't have any patients for them to be deliverd. They also went over my $5 buget.







So i used HOT GLUE, and it worked great. I used the soap and water test, no leaks so far. just alot of bubbles.
View attachment 163243

[/quote]

To each his own, just thought I'd share. If the hot glue works now, it might start leaking later on, but then again you could always just apply more hot glue right? haha. Anyways, tank looks great and will look even better with that co2 system on there. How much lighting do you have for that tank and what size tank is it?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

THANKS StryfeMP! The tank is a 20 tall with 2x15w T-8 bulbs, but i am in the process of making a top with 2x20w T-12 bulbs. I am trying to make everything myself for cost purposes. The lights are on from 7am to 7pm and the ferts for right now are Flourish Iron and Comprehensive. I will be getting the rest of their line in the mail with the new filter in about a week.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

if you can get something smaller than t12's do it. you can usually get t8's.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I suggest you look at www.csd.net for some awsome diy ideals.


----------

